# help, taking tools to oz!



## keith the brave (Dec 9, 2008)

i need URGENT help with this one, i leave for oz on 25th of this month(june) need to know if it is safe to take my scaffold tools im my bag without having to declare them! im lost trying to find a solution to this prob! any help would be appreciated. thankz


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The main thing is to make sure they are cleaned and clear of all dirt, soil. That is a quarantine hazard. Then wrap them in plastic and pack them in your checked baggage (not your carry on).



keith the brave said:


> i need URGENT help with this one, i leave for oz on 25th of this month(june) need to know if it is safe to take my scaffold tools im my bag without having to declare them! im lost trying to find a solution to this prob! any help would be appreciated. thankz


----------



## keith the brave (Dec 9, 2008)

amaslam said:


> The main thing is to make sure they are cleaned and clear of all dirt, soil. That is a quarantine hazard. Then wrap them in plastic and pack them in your checked baggage (not your carry on).


thanks for feedback! does cling wrap count? my tools are clean!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Cling wrap should be fine, clean is the main thing. 



keith the brave said:


> thanks for feedback! does cling wrap count? my tools are clean!


----------



## keith the brave (Dec 9, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Cling wrap should be fine, clean is the main thing.


Once again, thanks for feedback! You hav been very helpful to me!


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

hi keith,just woundering did u set up work before u go or will u try get it when u get to aus?why not bye tools when u get their??do u no anything about getting safe pass to get on to site or is their another name for it in aus??? thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Just remember that your tools will take up valuable baggage allowance - but if you need them you don't really have a choice.

Make sure that you clean them with something like Jeyes fluid...it whiffs a bit but it indicates that you've given them a good clean.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

My husband not only cleaned his tools thoroughly he also painted some of them! He wanted to make sure that there was no problems since they were gardening tools. 

He took his with him because they were tools of his trade and very good quality which would last for years. He is very particular about the brands he buys and wasn't going to take the chance that he couldn't find them in Oz. 

For us they went in the container so the baggage allowance wasn't an issue. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

hi keith, kenneth here how do u find aus?is it as good as u taught?are bricklayers still in demand?did u have any problems finding work?did u need the right qualifications?..if u could help thanks..


----------

